# California Pepper Tree



## barry richardson

Any one have any experience with it? A Guy I know recently bought a mill. He's been slabbing everything in sight. He gave me this slab, says its California pepper tree. about 20 "x 36". I don't know anything about it, but it sure looks cool. From what I read on the internet, it's real hard to dry without cracking. I put anchor seal all over it and threw it in the shed, by the end of summer here it will be dry, and we will see how it looks...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Just send it to me. Turning calls is the easiest way to identify wood! 

That's really beautiful stuff. You need to get more of that... for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

The only bit I've seen was the pepper tree burl that I got from @Treecycle Hardwoods which I think he got from @shadetree_1 ... It was dry when I got it and full of small cracks. Of course, the burl may be totally different from the normal timber.

It was fairly dense and turned very well... Beautiful red orange color too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1

That's some fantastic looking wood Barry!!! If you get more I would sure like to have some!!!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

That is some nice wood! Is it spalted or are those dark lines natural colors?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones

The Pepper tree is also known as California Laurel, California Bay, California Bay Laurel, and California myrtle. there are some divergent species that have individual characteristics not shared with the rest. For example, some produce the leaves that cooks lust after to spice their soups and roasts. And not all of the Pepper trees will produce the color and variation in grain that woodworkers lust after, In any case it is a premium hardwood that works well green or dry and takes a great finish. I offer 44.72 for that piece shipping extra,

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Does it make u sneeze when u smell it  Cool looking chunk Barry, hope it survives drying. I will have to keep an eye out now for this stuff.


----------



## barry richardson

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> That is some nice wood! Is it spalted or are those dark lines natural colors?


I'm pretty sure it has some spalt going on....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

shadetree_1 said:


> That's some fantastic looking wood Barry!!! If you get more I would sure like to have some!!!



Joe, I will get this guys contact info to you, he cuts up a lot of crazy stuff, his neighbor is an arborist and gives him a lot of neat wood. If you search "hardwood lumber" on phoenix craigslist, he is the guy at 83rd ave and Happy valley.... I misplaced his card, but I will get his phone # next time I see him. He saws all day every Saturday and Sunday and enjoys visitors. Tip; he loves gifts of beer


----------



## shadetree_1

.

 


Barry, went by Todds sawmill today, this is some of what I brought home, thanks for the tip!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! Do you know if he still has any left? I sent a wood turning lady over to his place a few days ago, she said she bought all the pepper tree wood he had, obviously not


----------



## ironman123

That is some awesome looking wood. Speechless

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1

barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Do you know if he still has any left? I sent a wood turning lady over to his place a few days ago, she said she bought all the pepper tree wood he had, obviously not


 
He still has piece he cut mine off of, it's about 20" wide and 4 foot long


----------



## shadetree_1

ironman123 said:


> That is some awesome looking wood. Speechless
> 
> Ray


 
Ray,

If your are real sweet and dress up real nice for me I might can spare a piece! But man you have GOT to get rid of the hair between your toes that just turns me off!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

barry richardson said:


> Sweet! Do you know if he still has any left? I sent a wood turning lady over to his place a few days ago, she said she bought all the pepper tree wood he had, obviously not


Did you ever make anything with this awesome wood? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

In Az I'd put a double coat of anchor seal on it unless it's your rainy season!!


----------



## barry richardson

Nature Man said:


> Did you ever make anything with this awesome wood? Chuck


The slab was wet when I got it, I coated it all over with anchor seal and put it in my shed where it spent an Arizona summer. The wood shrank and moved like crazy. It started out 2" thick, by the time I got it flat, it was a little over 1". It lost all the red color, but it still looked pretty cool, marbled tans and browns and black spalt lines. I gave it to a metal working friend who used it for a table top, dont think I have any pics though. I doubt I would bother with the wood again, looks great wet, but the end result was not worth it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

I have some pepper tree burl veneer - will have to dig it out and get a picture


----------

